# The Enigma of Engineering



## J_MEC (Sep 25, 2017)

I found this article very interesting and wanted to share it with this community.

http://digitalcommons.liberty.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1071&amp;context=lusol_fac_pubs

TLDR see quote below



> This article probes the soundness of the policy underlying the industrial exemption. It concludes that, although emergence of the exemption was a natural consequence of engineering’s close alliance from the very start with big business, the exemption has thwarted engineering’s development as a bona fide profession. It also concludes that only with elimination or a significant reengineering of the exemption can the profession truly expect to attain profession status. Such a rethinking about the exemption will come only with a major change in attitude by engineering practitioners as to what it means to be an engineer.


----------

